
Gerald Sussman on Flexible Systems, The Power of Generic Operations [video] - greghendershott
https://vimeo.com/151465912
======
agentultra
He defers talking about how to make these abstractions efficient. I'm curious
about who would know how to do that and whether there is some material on that
topic?

For certain classes of problems that interest me I've resigned myself to
languages where I can be very specific about the implementation and leave the
higher-order reasoning and problem description to more human-readable formats
like English and diagrams.

It'd be nice to know if, though dangerous, we could have our cake and eat it
too.

The ideas about interoperation and degeneracy are really cool. The C ABI seems
to be a fairly common method of interoperability between languages but also
rather restrictive for certain run times. I wonder if we'll ever get to a
place where we can have real, robust interoperability.

------
g0wda
The generic function is the basic unit of abstraction in Julia. And this is
exactly what makes Julia a very powerful language.

If anyone is interested in reading more about Julia's design, I recommend Jeff
Bezanson's thesis
[https://github.com/JeffBezanson/phdthesis/raw/master/main.pd...](https://github.com/JeffBezanson/phdthesis/raw/master/main.pdf)

------
725686
The cameraman sucks.

